# great source for free materials



## Scarecrow (Dec 11, 2008)

Not sure if this is the proper spot for this thread.

As a remodeling contractor we have lots of building materials that we remove from homes. Lately we have been posting them on a website called freecycle.org Most communities in the US have this in operation. The way it works in a nutshell is if you have something to get rid of just post it and someone out there will want it, or if you are looking for something you can post that as well. All things must be free for the hauling.

Last week we posted 20 sheets of used paneling that would have been great for a dungion or the inside of a pirate ship. The paneling looked like old timbers. we also got rid of about 40 used 2X4's they were gone within a day. Check it out you will be amazed at all the cool useful items that are out there for free from this site. Hope you find this useful


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Thanks for the info


----------



## Just Whisper (Jan 19, 2009)

Sounds like a great place, but I can't find any way to join and only members can use it. Where do you join?


----------



## Wyatt Furr (Jun 5, 2006)

Go to Freecycle.org
Lots of cities have one


----------



## Just Whisper (Jan 19, 2009)

I went to the one in Pensacola and cannot find a place to join. Maybe I am missing something.


----------



## Just Whisper (Jan 19, 2009)

I went there but could not find a place to sign up. I went back again and found you have to go to "My Freecycle" tab to sign up. Took awhile to figure out. Thanks.


----------



## Wyatt Furr (Jun 5, 2006)

Glad you found it.
never know what you'll find there


----------



## Psyc0 Walrus (Sep 1, 2009)

wait so you can get free materials from this? whats the catch lol


----------



## Eldritch_Horror (Jul 27, 2008)

No catch, really. Some people just realize it's wasteful to just throw things away, so they offer it up to see if anyone wants it. The only catch may be that you'll have to do a little driving to get the item you are interested in. I used Freecycle to get a dining room table once upon a time.


----------



## BioHazardCustoms (Aug 5, 2009)

My wife-to-be uses freecycle all the time, and has gotten quite a few things from people on there. It's an awesome resource.


----------



## doggieshop (Jul 15, 2008)

I freecycle in my town and I've gotten lots of prop material that way!


----------

